# anyone heard of reb tai dai



## thepanjr (Mar 18, 2005)

THis style mixes karate from other styles like gonju ryu. IT has plenty of katas like 30 or more. im not sure how much it has.so far the kata i like is ne funshin shodan(tekki sho) and tenno kata and heain yodan(heian yondan). Have u taken this style. And tell me about ure style of karate. No tkd or whatsoever. Karate only.


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 22, 2005)

So noone knows about these styles. ok then


----------

